# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  pantano del Pasteral día 2 de diciembre de 2014 por la tarde

## marcos8032

hola!!de aquí solo hice 2 fotos ya que iba con prisa de susqueda para sau para que no se hiciese de noche.

saludos!!

----------

FEDE (23-ene-2015),HUESITO (05-dic-2014),jlois (23-ene-2015),Los terrines (04-dic-2014),sergi1907 (04-dic-2014),Varanya (07-dic-2014),willi (05-dic-2014)

----------


## jlois

Con un poco de retraso pero, felicitarte por esas imágenes de la presa de El Pasteral. Creo que en esas fechas estuvimos muchos integrantes del foro y no es de extrañar , ya que el temporal que pasó por esas tierras, provocó el espectáculo visual de este sistema de embalses en el río Ter.

----------

